
Show HN: TLDRs of 300 articles for developers - arey_abhishek
http://insnippets.com/
======
arey_abhishek
We started a daily newsletter aimed at developers where we email you with 1-3
TLDR versions of interesting articles. Finally got around to putting it all on
a single website. Happy reading!

